

White House pulls plug on Patent Office nominee after tech sector backlash - smacktoward
http://gigaom.com/2014/07/09/white-house-pulls-plug-on-controversial-patent-office-nominee-after-tech-sector-backlash/

======
relaunched
The power of democracy, with the amplification of social media, is a thing of
beauty. However, the skeptic in me thinks a few big dollar folks from the
valley made a few calls.

